# Interbus IBS S7 300 BC-T an ET200M möglich?



## ~MAIK~ (21 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von Euch, ob eine Interbusbaugruppe IBS S7 300 BC-T auch an einer ET200M funktioniert? Also dezentraler Aufbau CPU314 -> per Profibus an ET200M -> von hier an Interbus. Oder kann die Interbusbaugruppe nur direkt neben einer S7-300 CPU platziert werden?

Habt Ihr evtl. praktische Erfahrungen?

Die Hotline hat bisher noch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gegeben.

Danke und Gruß
~MAIK~


----------



## peewit (17 März 2007)

eine S7-300 BC-T oder S7-300 DSC/I-T kann innerhalb einer S7-300 an fast beliebiger Stelle verwendet werden

In Zeile 1-4
wichtig ist nur das die Anschaltung dabei adressmaessig im analogen Bereich liegt !!

Du kannst auch beliebig viele IBS_Master verwenden solange dein Adressraum und Platz ausreichend ist.

Der S7-300 IBS-Master wird als S7-Stepper-Motor eingebunden (Emuliertes Analog-Modul)


----------



## Rudi (17 März 2007)

*Ibs S7 300 Bc-t*

Soll die wirklich an einer ET200M funktionieren ???????


----------



## peewit (17 März 2007)

*Et200m = S7-300*

SIMATIC ET 200S
Multifunktionales Peripheriesystem mit umfassendem Modulspektrum

SIMATIC ET 200M
Modulare S7-300 Peripherie für hochkanalige Anwendungen

SIMATIC ET 200L
Preiswerte Blockperipherie für den unteren Leistungsbereich

SIMATIC ET 200iSP
Eigensichere Peripherie för den explosionsgefährdeten Bereich


S7-300 Baureihe = ET200M (vielleicht bringt das so manchen durcheinander)

Schaut so aus

1. Netzteil
2. CPU
3. diverse E/A Baugruppen

dadurch das dies eine vollwertige unabhängige SPS ist kannst du am lokalbus den INTERBUS-Master einsetzen

Link zum Datenblatt des S7-300 IBS_Master (ET200M)
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cgi-bin2/pcdwlfile3.sh/db_d_ibs_s7_300_dsc_t_5770b_d.pdf?fct=dwl&from=&lang=de&UID=2719975&prodid=s7%20300%20dsc&asid=503425


----------



## Rudi (18 März 2007)

*Et200m*

Tut mir leid aber ich begreif das immer noch nicht.
Für mich ist ET200M ein passiver Profibusteilnehmer. Ich finde für die Interbusanschaltung noch keine GSD-Datei zur Anbindung.


----------



## peewit (18 März 2007)

*ET200M + IBS Master durch S7-300 CPU an ET200M*

Vielleicht habe ich es etwas ungenau beschrieben

An der ET200M als normaler Profibus-Slave geht es nicht wirklich

Aber die Baureihe ET200M entspricht mechanisch und technisch exakt der S7-300 Baureihe

Laut Siemens selber kann man für die ET200M eine Integrierte CPU-Funktionalität benutzen durch verwendung einer S7-300 CPU

eine S7-300 CPU 313C-2DP kannst du zb. als Profibus-DB-Slave betreiben
an der wiederum werden die lokalen ET200M Modulen (inkl. IBS-Master) gesteckt und betrieben.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/salesmaterial-as/brochure/de/brochure_simatic-et200_de.pdf

auf Seite 14

Sobald innerhalb der ET200M eine S7-300 CPU zur Verfügung steht kann diese mit IBS-Master auch kommunizieren.

Aber im Prinzip ist das alles Unsinn , wenn du sowieso eine S7-300 CPU hast dann steck den IBS-Master dort lokal und verlege die IBS-Leitung zu dieser ET200M Stelle hin (kannst ja ohne Probleme bis zu 400 Meter Anstand vom Master bis zur ersten IBS-E/A Station haben (Kupferleitung)
Vom den Kosten her hat es ja wenig Sinn das man wieder extra eine teure S7-300 CPU dezentral nur für einen IBS-Master zulegt....


----------



## sps-concept (18 März 2007)

*Ibs*

Hallo,

so wie ichs verstanden habe hat er 1 CPU und ET200M - sprich über Profibus. Und auf einem dieser abgesetzten Racks soll der IBS-Master rein. Konfigurieren lässt sich die FM353 schon da drin, aber obs als IBS-Master funktioniert? Der konfigurierte Adressraum ist nicht für die zu übertragenden E/As gedacht, die Datensätze werden über spezielle Befehle übertragen. Und ob das ausserhalb des CPU-Racks funktioniert ist fraglich. Ich persönlich glaube es nicht.

@Rudi
hast du die Beispielprojekte von Phoenix? Da ist die Einbindung ersichtlich. Aber mal so gefragt.. wieso willst du Profibus und Interbus mischen?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rudi (18 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieso willst du Profibus und Interbus mischen?
> 
> ...


Da gebrauchte Interbusbaugruppen wesentlich billiger zu haben sind.

Wäre schön gewesen wenns wirklich funktionieren würde (Interbusmaster in ET200M)
Sinn ergibt sich zum Beispiel wenn der Master eine Soft-SPS im Rechner ist.
Ist aber alles Theorie, aber warum nicht mal durchdenken:-D


----------



## sps-concept (18 März 2007)

*Ibs*

Hallo Rudi,

dann leg dir eine PCI-Karte zu. Im Zusammenspiel mit WinAC geht das.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rudi (18 März 2007)

*Interbuskarte*

Besitze eine ISA Interbus Karte und komme leider damit nicht zurecht.
Gibts dafür auch eine Soft-SPS die funktioniert. S5 wäre auch kein Problem. Aber die Schnittstelle !!


----------



## sps-concept (18 März 2007)

*Ibs*

denke das sollte mit WinAC auch funktionieren. Ich schau mal ob ich was in den Tiefen der Festplatte finde.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## peewit (18 März 2007)

*Anforderungen IBS Master + WinAC*

*IBS Master + WinAC

Software-Anforderungen​*–​​Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000 oder Windows XP​
–​​WinAC 3.x oder WinAC 4.x in den Varianten WinAC Basis, WinAC PN und WinAC RTX​
–​​Step7 Version 5.2x​
– CMD Version 4.62 und WinAC-Erweiterung

Systemkoppler
IBS PCI SC/I-T      (Standard-Controller Kupfer)
IBS PCI SC/RI-LK   (Slave-Master Karte mit POF/HCS Anschluss)​IBS PCI SC/RI/I-T  (Slave-Master Karte mit Kuper Anschluss)

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...&lang=de&UID=2699215&prodid=winac&asid=501385

man braucht zumindest die PCI-Master Karte
die alte Variante als ISA wird nicht unterstützt

Du könntest den ISA-IBS Master mittels HLI (Hochspracheninterface) auch
in Hochsprache programmieren !!

kleines VB,Pascal, c++ Applikation ist sicher kein Problem
und wenn du den Master sowieso schon hast würden keine weiteren Kosten mehr anfallen

----------------------------------
weitere möglichkeit
es gibt einen kleinen RS232 Plugin mit dem man einen kleinen INTERBUS
betreiben kann, Testsoftware, Hochsprachenbibliothek sind mit dabei

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...ng=de&UID=2746346&prodid=%ib%link&asid=810569


----------



## Rudi (18 März 2007)

peewit schrieb:


> Du könntest den ISA-IBS Master mittels HLI (Hochspracheninterface) auch
> in Hochsprache programmieren !!​
> kleines VB,Pascal, c++ Applikation ist sicher kein Problem
> und wenn du den Master sowieso schon hast würden keine weiteren Kosten mehr anfallen​


 
Ok,danke.
Leider übersteigt das meine Möglichkeiten (Fähigkeiten)​


----------



## sps-concept (26 März 2007)

*Dateien*

Hallo Rudi,

hab was gefunden für PCI-Karte und WinAC. Noch Interesse?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rudi (26 März 2007)

*winac interbus*

Hallo André,

Ja natürlich hab ich noch Interesse. Noch besser wäre es mit ISA-Karte.


----------



## sps-concept (26 März 2007)

*Ibs*

hab mal was abgelegt...

www.sps-concept.de/download/allerlei/Interbus_s7.zip


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> hab mal was abgelegt...
> 
> www.sps-concept.de/download/allerlei/Interbus.s7.zip



Hmm... da schlägt mein Virenscanner Alarm, wird wohl ein Fehlalarm sein.


----------



## sps-concept (26 März 2007)

*Virenscanner*

vielleicht die doppelte Endung... .s7.zip   Ordner hiess so. Habs geändert.

@ug
vielleicht reagiert dein Virenscanner auf sps-concept allergisch?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> v
> @ug
> vielleicht reagiert dein Virenscanner auf sps-concept allergisch?



Wer tut das nicht ?


----------

